# show me your mods



## RZA (Sep 24, 2002)

Hi Guys.. what kind of mods are you guys thinking of putting on your cars?Post some pics if you can. 

I'm about to install a front chin spoiler and then a full black mesh grill kit for the front bumper and spoiler and the rear skirt. I will post pics soon..just waiting for the weather to get better. 

Later on...replace the stock cold air intake, custom exhaust, 20% tint and finally tail lights.


----------

